# K&N CAI - Read this



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I oredered my K&N CAI through a company called TH Motorsports. According to their website, the Typhoon Intake model # 69-7201-TP would fit my 2006 GTO. I orderd it and installed it when it arrived and it fit nicely. I didn't notice how little clearance there was between the intake tube and the pully on the front of the motor (about 1/2"). After driving around a bit I could hear the pully grinding against the intake tube and I took it off to examine it. There was a groove ground into the tube by the pully. At first I thought maye I installed it wrong and called K&N. They informed me that TH had sold me a kit for a 2005. I thought the 05 and 06 were pretty much identical but apparantly the pully position is different. After talking to TH they said they would not take the return since it had been installed/used/damaged. Once I told them that it was their websites @#$% up, they agreed to send me a new kit and have me send the old one back. 10 minutes later the guy at TH calls me back and says thgey will onlky be sending the pieces to make the kit fit properly (intake tube, silicone hoses, hose clamps, etc...) Ugh ok. 

I don't want this to happen to any of my fellow GTO brethren so if you have an 06 and you want a K&N kit, you want part # 63-3053 

Oh and this Typhoon kit was $40 more than the one I should've got so I am eating that. :shutme

I have checked other websites and there are many that make this mistake. You put in 2006, then pontiac, then gto, and they say this part 69-7201tp will fit but it doesn't!!!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Common mistake, happened alot back a few years until they figured out GM changed the pulley for 06!


----------



## Ryan H (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------

